# FIFA World Cup 2018



## leggo PE (Jun 21, 2018)

Is anyone else following the World Cup this time around?

I've been catching bits of games here and there, and generally following it, even though the States royally messed up and didn't even qualify.

Just watched the second half of the Argentina-Croatia game on my lunch break and wow, Argentina deserved to lose 3-0. Though I didn't know they were quite that bad at team in general.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 22, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Is anyone else following the World Cup this time around?
> 
> I've been catching bits of games here and there, and generally following it, even though the States royally messed up and didn't even qualify.
> 
> Just watched the second half of the Argentina-Croatia game on my lunch break and wow, Argentina deserved to lose 3-0. Though I didn't know they were quite that bad at team in general.


Argentina, for the past few years at least, have quite a number of internationally recognized stars but they never seem to gel as a team.  It was the same at the last world cup as well.  Getting beat 3-0 by Croatia is a huge upset to say the least.  Disappointing to see the general poor conduct of the Argentine team in the second half of the game.


----------



## matt267 PE (Jun 22, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> I've been catching bits of games here and there,


Same here. Trying to watch some with my daughter. 

I'm looking forward to the Women's World Cup next year. The US will be there. I think my daughter will be more interest in that. She's a fan of Alex Morgan.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 22, 2018)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Argentina, for the past few years at least, have quite a number of internationally recognized stars but they never seem to gel as a team.  It was the same at the last world cup as well.  Getting beat 3-0 by Croatia is a huge upset to say the least.  Disappointing to see the general poor conduct of the Argentine team in the second half of the game.﻿


Yeah, I roughly follow the international friendlies and watched the World Cup 4 years ago. What I didn't really realize was that apparently Argentina is on their fourth coach in as many years, which can't be good for the team when it comes to the players actually playing as a team. But it is sad to see player like Messi just not have the support to really shine. And they were on their backup goalie, who clearly was not up to snuff in the game yesterday in more than one way. Of the three goals given up yesterday, I'd say one was well-deserved and an amazing shot, one was goalie stupidity, and the third was a great save followed by a shutdown of defense and a Croatian player in the right place at the right time (aka poor luck for the Argentine goalie).

Anyway. There are always a few teams that don't make it out of the first round that are expected to. Looks like Argentina will probably be among them this year.


----------



## knight1fox3 (Jun 22, 2018)




----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 22, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Yeah, I roughly follow the international friendlies and watched the World Cup 4 years ago. What I didn't really realize was that apparently Argentina is on their fourth coach in as many years, which can't be good for the team when it comes to the players actually playing as a team. But it is sad to see player like Messi just not have the support to really shine. And they were on their backup goalie, who clearly was not up to snuff in the game yesterday in more than one way. Of the three goals given up yesterday, I'd say one was well-deserved and an amazing shot, one was goalie stupidity, and the third was a great save followed by a shutdown of defense and a Croatian player in the right place at the right time (aka poor luck for the Argentine goalie).
> 
> Anyway. There are always a few teams that don't make it out of the first round that are expected to. Looks like Argentina will probably be among them this year.


First goal was definitely goalie error, second was a great play, third was forced from Argentina being so far behind the game and having to commit everyone forward in an attempt to score.  Other than the first, I'd say the other two goals were earned by Croatia.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 22, 2018)

how about Mexico beating Germany? I thought that was game was really good.  I have more interest now in the world cup than years past.  mostly because my daughter has gotten more interested in it.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 22, 2018)

@akwooly that game was awesome! Well, I actually didn't see any of it, but I watched some clips and that was an awesome upset! I say that as a fan of Germany, too.


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 25, 2018)

Caught some fun games on TV over the weekend! Especially as I'm a fan of Germany, and was happy to see them bounce back. Also, Switzerland!


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 25, 2018)

is this the sporting event where Kentucky is relevant? or is that basketball?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 26, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Caught some fun games on TV over the weekend! Especially as I'm a fan of Germany, and was happy to see them bounce back. Also, Switzerland!


That Germany vs Sweden game was intense.  Talk about a last minute goal!


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 26, 2018)

Now let's see what Argentina can do today...


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 27, 2018)

Germany's out, wowza! But Mexico is advancing! Crazy times, but that's what makes this fun!


----------



## akwooly (Jun 27, 2018)

WTF Germany?


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 27, 2018)

akwooly said:


> WTF Germany?


In 2/3 of the group games, they were not clicking at all. Not sure what's up there. Normally, Die Mannschaft is really cohesive. But not so, when it really counted.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 27, 2018)

And the trend of current champs washing out of the WC continues.  Sad to see Germany leave the tournament, I'm a big fan of their style of football.


----------



## akwooly (Jun 27, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> In 2/3 of the group games, they were not clicking at all. Not sure what's up there. Normally, Die Mannschaft is really cohesive. But not so, when it really counted.


sad to see Germany out before the knock out round.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jun 27, 2018)

https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/anMVOwV_460svvp9.webm


----------



## leggo PE (Jun 28, 2018)

akwooly said:


> sad to see Germany out before the knock out round.


Me too. But if anyone were to advance instead of them, I'm happy it's Mexico.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 2, 2018)

Argentina, Portugal, and Spain all eliminated.  What a crazy weekend!


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 2, 2018)

But Brazil has made it through. I was rooting for Mexico, and they just didn't have enough despite playing so hard and representing themselves pretty well. Brazil might go and add another trophy to their case...


----------



## YMZ PE (Jul 2, 2018)

I was rooting for Mexico too. Bummer.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 2, 2018)

What a heartbreaking loss in literally the last minute for Japan. I don't think they would have won in extra time, but I definitely thought it was going to that extra time! Anyway, it was a hard fought win by Belgium against a team that definitely was a much tougher opponent than I think anyone was expecting. And credit where credit's due, to the the Belgian coach for the two subs he made that directly affected the game by scoring goals 2 and 3.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Jul 2, 2018)

[No message]


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 3, 2018)

The boy who cried wolf!

I imagine it really does hurt to have your ankle stepped on by the cleats of your opponent, where it's basically unprotected. It's a shame, too, because he really is a very dynamic player who plays with a really fun, impressive style.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 9, 2018)

The semi's are set! I'm pulling for England now. Not sure who'll win between France and Belgium.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jul 9, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> The semi's are set! I'm pulling for England now. Not sure who'll win between France and Belgium.


Quite a few people here are buzzing due to the prominent English heritage and number of immigrants from there. The England/Columbia game basically shut things down around here so people could watch (6am start, finishing up around 8:30am).

At this point, I think the expectation is for a Belgium/England final, with England making their ultimate disappointment of getting so close and losing (their words).


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 9, 2018)

Dexman PE PMP said:


> Quite a few people here are buzzing due to the prominent English heritage and number of immigrants from there. The England/Columbia game basically shut things down around here so people could watch (6am start, finishing up around 8:30am).
> 
> At this point, I think the expectation is for a Belgium/England final, with England making their ultimate disappointment of getting so close and losing (their words).


Do you think more people are betting on Belgium than France? I was thinking the pull was a little more in France's favor. Either way, I'm expecting some fireworks in that game, hopefully. I think England will probably cruise over Croatia, who I think will be very tired.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 9, 2018)

Hoping for a Belgium/Croatia final.  I am not a fan of England and France has already won the WC before.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 10, 2018)

*GOAL!*

France up 1-0. 52'.


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 10, 2018)

And that was all it took.


----------



## akwooly (Jul 10, 2018)

lame. i was hoping Belgium would beat France.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 11, 2018)

This ^


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 11, 2018)

Yeah, now I'm torn as to who to root for in this semi. While I think it would be fun to see a France - England final, it'd also be awesome to see Croatia make it to the final.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 11, 2018)

leggo PE said:


> Yeah, now I'm torn as to who to root for in this semi. While I think it would be fun to see a France - England final, it'd also be awesome to see Croatia make it to the final.


Not a problem - Croatia went ahead and decided that for you 

Let's go Croatia for the win!


----------



## leggo PE (Jul 12, 2018)

Yes, definitely rooting for Croatia to own Les Bleus! Because that would be awesome on many levels, least of which playing three games in extra time in the three preceding games!


----------



## Road Guy (Jul 16, 2018)

is it me or was Croatia's goalie terrible?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Jul 16, 2018)

Road Guy said:


> is it me or was Croatia's goalie terrible?


To be fair, the first goal was a result of a set play awarded to a dive and the second goal was a penalty.  Mbappe's goal should've been stopped and the other was goalie error/arrogance.


----------

